
Why iPhone 11 Is Apple’s Least Innovative iPhone Yet - mikece
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YyTCa6IMKA
======
sunkenvicar
This year Apple embraced populism. People wanted better cameras and more
battery life. We got the best cameras on the market and the best battery life
in an iPhone. Sales are up 10%.

I’m predicting innovation will come from UWB (the new ultra wide band chip)
when Apple Glasses are released.

